
First Cable-Free Elevator Zooms Horizontally and Vertically Using Maglev Tech - theprop
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608167/worlds-first-cable-free-elevator-zooms-horizontally-and-vertically-using-maglev-tech/
======
loeg
One function of elevator cables is the emergency brake system (fail closed) —
hope the power in this mag system is really really redundant!

~~~
ComputerGuru
I'm not sure how the elevator works, but if you've ever tried to toss a magnet
down a copper tube, it appears to defy gravity - no electricity involved.
Something similar could work to create a "fail-proof" elevator.

~~~
k26dr
In this case the eletric current creates the magentism though. Turn off power
and poof, gravity is back

~~~
rrobukef
Only half of the setup are electro magnets. The other half are permanent. If
the elevator falls the permanent magnets will induce the coils.

------
GenericsMotors
How does this behave in the event of a power failure?

------
gcb0
how well will credit cards and storage media survive being inside the linear
engine "rotor" ?

~~~
TD-Linux
The linear motor is confined to the rails behind the cabin. It's basically a
bigger version of the linear motors seen on some CNC equipment.

------
dwhabcdefg
I'm curious to learn about the routing algorithms for this -- more precisely,
how they differ from 1-d elevator scheduling routines.

------
digitalshankar
Going horizontally and vertically in an elevator is like playing side
scrolling games but this time you are inside the game! Very exciting!

------
booblik
5 times as expensive to install, and looking at all those moving parts
probably 10 times as epensive to maintain.

~~~
dx034
That's only for the first version. It's not unlikely that they can compete by
price in the future. First versions of a new technology are (nearly) always
more expensive than the existing, mass produced product.

